# It pays to ask nicely



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My shower head had developed a crack. While searching through the paper for the part number in preparation to buy a spare part, I found that it had a lifetime waranty BUT only with receipt. I could not find the receipt.

So I took pictures that included the original owner's manual and wrote an e-mail directly to customer service asking and hoping they will accept my photos of the original documents in lieu of the receipt. They accepted and will be sending a replacement shower head.

Several years ago, we had booked online a motel room for a weekend trip to Niagara Falls. However, while waiting for the website to generate the confirmation, it just kept buffering. We never received the confirmation but the credit card was charged. When we spoke to the immediate manager, we got nowhere. So I researched who the CEO of this motel chain was. Wrote and mailed a personal letter asking nicely to have our charges reversed and got it.

We know that some industries and very stringent and will treat their customer base like sh*t even when they are wrong. But it's good to know that there are companies and industries that aren't like that.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Moen and Weiser are some of the best companies I’ve used. Send a picture and parts arrive by free shortly by mail afterwards. I also had Blanco send me an entire kitchen sink for free after the one we had developed a crack. No charge.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

We've had issues with our Riobel valve cartridge that is also a splitter between shower head and hand held. We've had no problems getting warranty replacements without any receipts...just photos of the hardware itself.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have had countless hotel and resort room upgrades by being very polite and asking nicely.

Same with our experiences with products and with service providers.

Our furnace went out last night, woke up to -14 in the house. Logged a call on line at 6:30AM. Arpis called us at 7:15. Was patient and asked nicely. Turns out we are on their VIP list.

Ken, the service tech, was knocking on our door at 7:45. Lucky for us he lives nearby and we became his first call on an extremely busy day for their team. 

Furnace up and running within the hour. Glad we had two gas fireplaces to crank up.

It pays to be a regular customer, it pays to be patient during busy times, and it always pays to be nice in our experience.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Could everyone who posts in this thread kindly send me $1,000, PLEASE?

(I asked nicely).


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

ian said:


> We have had countless hotel and resort room upgrades by being very polite and asking nicely.
> 
> Same with our experiences with products and with service providers.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the furnace? And where are you? -14 inside?!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Could everyone who posts in this thread kindly send me $1,000, PLEASE?
> 
> (I asked nicely).


Absolutely. The cheque is in the mail! When you get it be very careful not to drop it on the floor....it could bounce up and hit you.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> What was wrong with the furnace? And where are you? -14 inside?!


Calgary. -24 outside this morning. Colder during the night. We think that the furnace went off around 9:30 last night but we did not notice it because we had the gas fireplace on for 1/2 hour.
Positively warm now...up to -16 outside.

Upon arrival, furnace was flashing error code 24, secondary fuse burned out.
Checked low voltage wires, found the fan isolated relay control wires shorted
due to vibration.
Reconnected the wires and relocated the relay.
Tested furnace. Inducer pressure 0.62” wc, gas pressure 3.5” wc, flame signal
4.4 uA, blower motor 3.9 A, temperature rise 58 F.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We often purchase moen. What we found was we need to replacement part right away, but it took longer under warrently. So


AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Could everyone who posts in this thread kindly send me $1,000, PLEASE?
> 
> (I asked nicely).


Isn't that what a go fund me page is? Ask nicely, be entertaining, or have a sad story.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Plugging Along said:


> We often purchase moen. What we found was we need to replacement part right away, but it took longer under warrently. So
> 
> 
> Isn't that what a go fund me page is? Ask nicely, be entertaining, or have a sad story.


They're a dime a dozen these days, aren't they? There are definitely some heart-wrenching situations that deserve all the help they can get, but there are way too many people looking for an easy handout too. Age old story: gotta separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Bobcajun (May 15, 2018)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> They're a dime a dozen these days, aren't they? There are definitely some heart-wrenching situations that deserve all the help they can get, but there are way too many people looking for an easy handout too. Age old story: gotta separate the wheat from the chaff.





AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> They're a dime a dozen these days, aren't they? There are definitely some heart-wrenching situations that deserve all the help they can get, but there are way too many people looking for an easy handout too. Age old story: gotta separate the wheat from the chaff.


I think with the blowing up of FTX some of the people who lost money opened a go fund me site. I haven’t looked at any. But i. Have a very hard time imagining what might be their rationale. I threw the die and i lost...please restore my fortunes.


----------

